

Researchers Unearth Largest Feathered Dinosaur  - pwg
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2012/04/researchers-unearth-largest-feat.html?ref=hp

======
dsr_
At the beginning:

" The long, filament-like feathers preserved with three relatively complete
skeletons of the newly described species provide direct evidence of
extensively feathered gigantic dinosaurs. The discovery is controversial—and
in some scientific circles, largely unexpected. "

and at the end:

" Because many species of small-bodied theropods unearthed since the 1990s had
been feathered, many researchers suggested that larger species of tyrannosaurs
and their close kin could have feathers, as well, he notes. "We've just never
had any positive information one way or the other before." "

The hook should be supported by the evidence. Otherwise, find a new hook.

More direct relevance: check your public-facing materials. Don't make a claim
you can't support. When it all gets revised, re-check for consistency. Your
message won't be heard if your audience is laughing at your screw-up.

